# Introducing........



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Isis
She is a 6 month old NI X and she cam on friday night after waiting about 4 weeks for her she is a lovely bitch but has some issues that need addressing asap, i.e lead training etc
In her pic's she is very skinny this is another problem that will be sorted in time, she eats well but obviously u cant rush these things.

Friday night

















Saturday and Sunday

















































Just so you know I didn't force both dogs in the crate I came out the bath to find them both in there


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww she looks lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww shes lovely,,,,,bless her,,,,,,,,,,,,actually they are both gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Gorgeous! What is she crossed with?


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

She looks very comfortable already and she's lovely


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Your dogs are lovely


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Both really pretty dogs.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

she is lovely, nice to see her getting on with your other one


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> Gorgeous! What is she crossed with?


She is 3/4 NI and 1/4 husky


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

nici said:


> she is lovely, nice to see her getting on with your other one


They get on like a house on fire thankfully


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Jem85 said:


> They get on like a house on fire thankfully


thats great news then,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww gorgeous,,,


----------

